
Rotating black holes may serve as gentle portals for hyperspace travel - laurex
http://theconversation.com/rotating-black-holes-may-serve-as-gentle-portals-for-hyperspace-travel-107062
======
code_beers
Hmm. You first, let’s see how it goes.

